# Diesel Manual Transmission CONFIRMED!



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> We've known for some time. But this is the first published confirmation.
> 
> Chevy Will Offer the Cruze Diesel in Both Manual and Automatic - GM Inside News
> 
> AND it is reported to be available on the hatch as well as all trim levels (which we didn't know.)


I dreamed of this day.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

That's great news, they are listening and going after the void left by VW. I hope it is all we want it to be and has fuel economy in excess of 50 mpg and advertise the car.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Good News! As much as I think manuals are fun, will never own another for DD. Too much traffic in the Metro Baltimore/Washington DC area. Will own a manual if I get a weekend toy (Camaro SS or Mustang GT).


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

This would be perfect if they offer the Diesel in a sport wagon variant.:hope:


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

GTFO. Well color me surprised, I stand happily corrected. They're also going to offer different trim levels! Now I know what my replacement will be.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Holy ****, yes!!!


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, $hit. Now I want a new manual hatchback diesel, but my '15 isn't worth jack. Super.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That article is aimed at Canada. I hope it's also true in the US.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> That article is aimed at Canada. I hope it's also true in the US.



Yeah, Canada packaging seems to be better than ours every time.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I'd consider a manual for a DD. I especially like how they mentioned that the diesel will be available across all trim levels.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I still don't understand why the Premier trim level (not just for diesels) is limited to an automatic. Why can't I have the top trim level _and_ a manual?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> we've known for some time. But this is the first published confirmation.
> 
> chevy will offer the cruze diesel in both manual and automatic - gm inside news
> 
> and it is reported to be available on the hatch as well as all trim levels (which we didn't know.)


i reported this since lordstown. I made it a point to ask during the tour. Glad to see the employee knew the truth


----------



## RedEco (Jul 25, 2016)

Nice maybe my next Cruze always wanted the Diesel but in a manual


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

*Because*

@ MP81 A manual is considered lesser technology than a 9 speed automatic and lesser technology is not really " Premier "


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

sparkola said:


> @ MP81 A manual is considered lesser technology than a 9 speed automatic and lesser technology is not really " Premier "


I'll take a manual any day over an auto.


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

I would too but until Chevy sells a racing diesel Cruze package theyll probably sell more automatics


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

More torque than they had originally said too! I think originally they had said 136 hp and 236 ft/lbs of torque. Now they're saying 136 hp and 275 ft/lbs of torque. I wonder if it will have overboost like the 2L does too. If I remember correctly, the 2L is 280 ft/lbs when in overboost.


----------



## Dieselturbo (Dec 15, 2016)

I can't wait to get my hand on one...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> More torque than they had originally said too! I think originally they had said 136 hp and 236 ft/lbs of torque. Now they're saying 136 hp and 275 ft/lbs of torque. I wonder if it will have overboost like the 2L does too. If I remember correctly, the 2L is 280 ft/lbs when in overboost.


Where did you see the higher torque output announced? This would be great.

And yes, the stock 2.0L is rated to 280 lb-ft in overboost. It definitely makes more than that, based on the dyno figures we saw this September - 259 lb-ft at the wheels.


----------



## Dieselturbo (Dec 15, 2016)

So far only available on Opel Insignia and Zafira, 2.0 *CDTI* 118 kW/160HP, 400Nm. Might be available on Buick Verano.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Dieselturbo said:


> So far only available on Opel Insignia and Zafira, 2.0 *CDTI* 118 kW/160HP, 400Nm. Might be available on Buick Verano.


As far as I know, the Buick Verano has been discontinued.


----------



## Dieselturbo (Dec 15, 2016)

Buick Verano a.k.a. Opel Astra.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

MP81 said:


> Where did you see the higher torque output announced? This would be great.
> 
> And yes, the stock 2.0L is rated to 280 lb-ft in overboost. It definitely makes more than that, based on the dyno figures we saw this September - 259 lb-ft at the wheels.


This paragraph here 

_"Along with the new transmission options, GM also adds its new 1.6-liter ‘whisper quiet’ diesel from Europe, which is estimated to produce 136-horsepower and 275 pounds-feet of torque, replacing the 151-hp, 264 lb- ft, 2.0-liter from the last-gen_."


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Perfect. I wonder if the 275 is going to be a "full-time" torque figure, or if that is in overboost.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

vwgtiglx said:


> As far as I know, the Buick Verano has been discontinued.


Coming back as a hatchback, not sure what year though.


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

I had a Chevy salesman tell me that manual transmission Cruzes will not be made today.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

mgulfcoastguy said:


> I had a Chevy salesman tell me that manual transmission Cruzes will not be made today.


Today he's selling chevies. Tomorrow it's refrigerators. He knows about the same for both. 

My salesman, who has spent his whole career at the same dealership and is a multi-year member of the sales guild, has asked me for info when he couldn't find out what his brother needed, through his own official channels. 

That's the kind of salesman you need to find. And keep. Not some guy who's going to be flipping burgers next week.

Every dealer has a hotshot salesman who moves maybe a dozen units a month. That guy is not necessarily the one you want to deal with. But every dealer also has a product specialist - the academic nerd type - who knows the product, how it can be ordered and configured. How to work the GM network to get you the information you need. 

It is for that kind of guy I'm happy to pay a commission to.


----------

